# how to glue heatshrink onto rods?



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

how do you guys do it?
epoxy? double side tape? krazy glue?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I have used double sided atg tape, really sticky stuff, and very thin. I have also used rod bond, but only because I made a mess with it putting on the butt cap.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

the clear really really thin double side tape right?

anyone try to adhesive lined heatshrinks before?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I have used the adheasive backed heat shrink over older cork handles before, and it works good, but is really hard to remove. yes teh thin clear tape go to a craft store and go around the custom framing there will be some atg take around there, really good stuff, and can be removed. probably not used by many others, but I am a custom framer and already had it on hand when I started building rods so it was a natural fit for me.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I don't bond it personally, and I haven't had any issues with it slipping or moving on me. I just make sure I get a size that is just big enough to get on the blank, and I shrink it down good. Haven't had a single problem or complaint yet.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Gluing Heat Shrink*



basstardo said:


> I don't bond it personally, and I haven't had any issues with it slipping or moving on me. I just make sure I get a size that is just big enough to get on the blank, and I shrink it down good. Haven't had a single problem or complaint yet.


Same here. C2


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Same Here! Many rods, or if you want just smear some paste epoxy under the Ends before heating


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

junkmansj said:


> Same Here! Many rods, or if you want just smear some paste epoxy under the Ends before heating


I do trim wraps at each end of the reel seat sometimes too. The tip of the foregrip is usually wrapped a little as part of the butt wrap too. Even on ones where I didn't do any of that, I still haven't had any issues. X flocked shrink is my favorite grip hands down.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I just shrink...No bonding...No fuss, No Muss...


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

ya normally i would just shrink it by itself on a cleaned rod.
and itll stick good.

the trouble comes in as i dont use reel seats, over time the shrink actually thins out or gets loose.

the shrink actually starts to move around which makes my reel move with it.

was trying to figure out the easiest way to adhere the section where i mount the reel to.

i could care less about the rest of the handle.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

one more for just shrinking it.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

eric said:


> ya normally i would just shrink it by itself on a cleaned rod.
> and itll stick good.
> 
> the trouble comes in as i dont use reel seats, over time the shrink actually thins out or gets loose.
> ...


I use the double sided tape under the heat shrink.

If your not using reel seats, I assume coasters??

In that case you may want to double the layer of heat shrink, or at least double the area where you want to put the coasters. It'll give you a little more cushion for the coasters, but eventually you will wear thru the heat shrink and need to replace it when using coasters. For this reason, I don't epoxy down the heat shrink-- just find as tight a fit as you can with the heat shrink to minimize slips-- and use the double sided tape-- at a minimum under the coaster area. Never tighten the coasters ultra tight-- you'll not only wear thru the heat shrink quicker--you can damage the blank below the coasters.

There is a very sticky (double sided), cushiony material that works well for your application-- but does add a bit of thickness to the butt. Don't recall the name, but I have a bunch left, if your interested in a few feet let me know. (PM)


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Charlie2 said:


> Same here. C2


Me too,,,,,,, but if you realy want to glue it they make heat shrink tubing that has a heat setting adhesive coating on the inside lining of the tube. When you shrink it down it glues itself in place,,,,,It a little more expensive though but it comes in some cool colors.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

toejam said:


> Me too,,,,,,, but if you realy want to glue it they make heat shrink tubing that has a heat setting adhesive coating on the inside lining of the tube. When you shrink it down it glues itself in place,,,,,It a little more expensive though but it comes in some cool colors.


Any links to this product ?? Might check it out.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Mark G said:


> Any links to this product ?? Might check it out.


Ditto. I'm interested.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Here's one supplier. Mcmaster-Carr, they have EVERYTHING!!
http://www.mcmaster.com/#heat-shrink-tubing/=2rux6k
They're not always the cheapest though.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Mark G said:


> Any links to this product ?? Might check it out.



Here a link to a company i use in Ft Lauerdale. Fl, and have had good service from them,,,, It is 3 to 1 shrink ratio and the adhesive lined tubing is called "Dual Wall". What i like about their tubing is that it is thick enough that you can put the rod in your lathe and scuff the surface of the shrink tubing with a coarse grit sandpaper to make a great non-slip grip on a rod.........


http://cableorganizer.com/heat-shrink/heat-shrink3.htm


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

toejam said:


> Here a link to a company i use in Ft Lauerdale. Fl, and have had good service from them,,,, It is 3 to 1 shrink ratio and the adhesive lined tubing is called "Dual Wall". What i like about their tubing is that it is thick enough that you can put the rod in your lathe and scuff the surface of the shrink tubing with a coarse grit sandpaper to make a great non-slip grip on a rod.........
> 
> 
> http://cableorganizer.com/heat-shrink/heat-shrink3.htm


Sounds like it might be just the ticket--on my field rods I use coasters-- and get tired of replacing the standard X-flock on a regular basis-- something slightly thicker should stand up to the coasters a tad longer-- thanks much.


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

you can get it from Merrick also.


----------

